# Can Aib repossess my Uk flat over unpaid 12,000 euro visa debt??



## Lululubelle (27 Jan 2011)

Hi again.I have been communicting and trying to get my head around the most contradictory and confusing info from Aib credit control for past several months. I found myself living off my AIB visa card, not for lifestyle reasons, but due to several dire financial and emotional circumstances several years ago, following a disastrous marriage in Australia which I fled in 2008. I am Irish, and have owned a wee flat here near Edinburgh for nealry 9 years. I had no payment from my ex-husband, (for whom I gave up a very lucrative career for, and the last of my child bearing years to) and arrived back to find my flat badly flooded and in need of £12k worth of repairs, so I remortgated. Before I married I had earned high wages, (was in a nich industry) and naievely never envisaged this situation happening to me. Ok-we live and we learn-what can I say?

OK-today I am ok-that is something. I have my health. However AIB credit control are notihng if not consistently inconistent. Latest advice was to pay a minimum of one euro off my 12k+ visa card bill, in order not to be perceived as a bad debt and get pursued by the courts, as the debt would be passed from AiB to another agency, who can track me down and enforce me to sell any asset-and yes, apparantely even here in the UK as they track things down. I was made redundant & still am "surviving" off social security-an impossibilty. I am already trying to sell my flat-the only Godamn thing I own over my head-in order to clear this mess, but even reducing it by 15 percent is still proving hard, no offers yet. And all over a 12 thousand euro credit card debt! I may sound stupid, however I am glad to have escaped physically intact from my marriage, that is the main thing.

I mentioned to the AIB that I may be inheriting a small, and I mean small sum, from a will-they want that. I am in my mid 40's and beginning to veer from feeling devil may care, to suicidal about all of this, also because I am so isolated where i live. I was also told contradictory info regarding when I did my initial statements of means, and returned my credit card back several months ago. I belive they thought my situation would have improved by January, which it has not, and so I agreed to be listed on the ICB, and was told this bad credit would only hang over me for 5 years, then disappear. Vamoosh. I may well wish to return to live in Ireland, and now I hear that that credit misdemeanour footprint is forever on your record, and can impede you in many ways......and stop you from gaining a decent credit score ever again??

I am so confused-do i need to repay almost 400 euro pcm, or just 1 euro to satisfy their rules?!! I cannot live here in the UK, and frequently have to go to get crisis loans, so no way can I pay any more than 1 euro pcm.

I think I am ready for a home for the mentally bewildered, if not worse, I just got out of hospital yesterday after my first ever angina attack. F==it-life should not be this serious, I just feel like I am constantly battling everhthing on my own, tending a sick mother who does not comprehend my problems etc....Sorry I digress, can someone please give me some sensible advice, it would be so very much appreciated?

Please-has anyone any real knowledge of how these things operate, as I know one thing, the AIB sure do not. My earnings used to be very hiigh up til approx 2005,(no doubt one of the reasons ex hubby married me) and so they just never questioned my circumstances, hence my having a high credit limit. Until 2 years ago, my credit card bills were always paid off 100% each month for over, gosh...14 years or so....

Thanks in advance to anyone who replies.


----------



## NOAH (27 Jan 2011)

Basically what you have to do is contact your local citizens advice bureau,  give them all the facts and your circumstances.  They will give you the best advice.

noah


----------



## Lululubelle (28 Jan 2011)

Thanks Noah.  As I am currently living in Scotland-will contacting Irish Citizens advice be a problem?  I am hoping to make a trip to Dublin in March-would that be too long a wait to see the Irish CAB?  My stepmother (her and I were always very close) have been a bit aloof since the passing of my  father several months ago, and I no longer have a guaranteed place to stay in Ireland?  Would ringing the CAB be in vain?  If necessary, I will make a trip to Ireland in the next few weeks to sort it out. I would prefer not to, but do not like this hanging over my head, if you know what I mean.  Thanks again....


----------



## Bronte (28 Jan 2011)

Lululubell, maybe it's me today but I cannot read your post.  Could you just do a post with simple figures, your life story makes it impossible.  No disrespect to you.


----------



## Bronte (28 Jan 2011)

Lululubelle said:


> Aib credit control. I found myself living off my AIB visa card,
> 
> I am Irish, and have owned a flat near Edinburgh for nealry 9 years. and arrived back to find my flat in need of £12k worth of repairs, so I remortgated.
> 
> ...


  I decided to try and clean this up but I'm still lost.  Did you remortgage or did you borrow from your Irish credit card.


----------



## SoylentGreen (28 Jan 2011)

What was the last date that you had a transaction on your credit card?  I'm just interested as to why they really want you to make a €1 payment. Does a €1 lodgment refresh the timeline of the debt in some way?

How come you spent €12k on your apartment after flooding?  I would have thought less than half that amount would have sorted out any damage?


----------



## truthseeker (28 Jan 2011)

Lululubelle,
Could you possibly post just figures and time left on any loans (like time outstanding on mortgage) plus any incomes.

Im quite confused after reading your post, did you remortgage with a Scottish bank to repair the flat or pay for it using an Irish Credit Card?

How much and how long is left on the mortgage for the Scottish flat? How much is the flat worth? What are you trying to sell it for? Are you living in it or renting it?

What is your income and what are your outgoings?


----------



## Welfarite (28 Jan 2011)

You state that you live in Scotland; is this debt being handled under GB rules or Irish rules? i don't know enough about banking but it may make a difference to the advice you get as this is an Irish-related site and advice relates to Irish law, etc..

Also, I think you need to detach yourself completely from your emotions in all this so that the issue can be understood by other posters; your marriage, etc is not relevant to the queries you pose; blaming AIB's approach in the matter is not the issue. 

As far as i can make out, this is the situation:
1. You have a CC debt of €12k and your current income is not sufficient to pay it off, even at €1.00 a week (!)
2. You have an asset (value not stated) that you cannot sell, even at reduced price (not stated)
3. You have no other debts.
4. If you default with AIB, which to seem to have 'signed up' to, you will have a bad credit rating for at least 5 years and will be unable to get credit for the foreseeable future, if ever. 

As I said, I'm not in any way expert on banking (others here are though), but my way out of this would be to sell the property at whatever it takes to pay off the 12k. Keep your credit rating intact for the future and start again. If AIB knew you had this property, they may take a different line with you adn, at this stage, I'm not sure what you're gaining by not telling them about it, you seem to be losing a lot more.


----------



## NOAH (28 Jan 2011)

I meant the local citizens advice in Edinburgh.  It does not matter the loan is with an Irish CC. They are bust anyway so they cant lecture you about lending.

You need a plan and CA will help you with that.

noah


----------



## niceoneted (28 Jan 2011)

I understand that you are not working - I could be wrong - It sounds like you are well qualified and have experience. What is your chances of employment. Is the niche area you once worked in still niche?


----------



## Slim (28 Jan 2011)

Hi Lulubelle

I think your question is " can AIB in Ireland repossess your UK flat over an Irish credit card debt in Euro?". Is that correct. I do not think they can, but you need to get 'expert' advice and not opinions on here. I think it's Citizen's Information service here you need, not CAB in UK. Do not pay 1 euro off the debt until you get advice.

I do know that a UK bank can repossess a UK flat over a UK credit card debt, but I think that is not your question. 

Try to relax about this. It is only money and you are only one of many in trouble. If you really are feeling suicidal, try calling the Samaritans [UK 0845 909090 - RoI 1850 609090] It may help to talk to someone.

Slim


----------



## maureen (28 Jan 2011)

hi Lulubelle, I think you should go talk to someone about your problems - like previous message, maybe Samaritans or someone. Things might seem bad now but if you just get your head straight it won't seem so bad. Try not to get soo worked up as to having angina attacks.Its not worth it, it's not like you owe millions. Things will look up, think positive - I know easier said than done..


----------



## Lululubelle (30 Jan 2011)

I both remortgaged my flat with a UK bank and ran up 12k euro debt on Irish visa card. Some of this money was used to repair *extensive *damage to my flat, and I lived off my credit card when the company I eventually got work with here in Scotland went into liquidisation. Last visa card transaction was last September.

My flat is valued at £150k I am trying to sell it at a "guide price" of £135k, which means if it sells, the buyer will offer lower. That's ok. It was purchased in 2002 for £106k, and I owe about £70k left on it. The period left is 16 years.

My monthly incomings are £265pcm from welfare. My mortgage (was at £576 on SVR last year) however is recently on interest only repayment of £365 pcm. I also pay council tax & buildings maintenance, hence my living off my credit card whilst constantly job searching. Salaries in Scotland are very very low, and I would be happy to relocate for work anywhere.  I did a full time retail job for a while earning £5.80 per hour bofore tax-(approx 6.20 euro) & could barely survive.

I used to work on a month on, month off basis as a as sole VIP Flight Attendant on a private jet for the Prime Minister of a Middle Eastern country. It is a cutthroat, highly competitve & highly paid Industry with more applicants than jobs & though I've been out of circulation very long & lost contacts, I hope to get back into that line of work again.

I spoke with AIB again this week, & have come to an agreement to make a token payment for the next 3 months. After this period, I must pay an increased amount. They said they will take into account whatever I can afford. I am very happy with this arrangement at last. And yes-my aim is to sell my flat and totally pay off the 12k euro debt as soon as I can. 

Please excuse my head being all over the show & thanks so much for all your replies and patience!


----------



## SlugBreath (30 Jan 2011)

Best of luck.


----------

